
Zuckerberg Responds to Critics, Explains How He’s Spending $45B - rock57
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/03/zuckerberg-responds-to-critics-explains-how-hes-spending-45b
======
faceyspacey
The one thing that confuses me is that he plans to "give up 99% of his
personal Facebook Shares"\--but the assumption is that the money would go to
"NON PROFITS." But they are going to an investment vehicle, where he can
invest in profit-based businesses.

So what does it matter, if this investment vehicle never funnels the money
back to Zuck. I.e. it just takes any profits it generates and re-invests in
whatever it wants. That's all you wanna do anyway when you have that much
money--make things happen, create things, be a mover and shaker.

I'm not saying I would do any different myself--I'm just saying the whole PR
angle here is retarded, even more so with Zuck's clarification. It's framed as
if the money is ALL going to non-profits, but in reality it's going to
whatever Zuck wants it to go to. Which is likely the same place any extremely
wealthy person would put it to: progress. With the only difference being that
it won't be used for him to live lavishly. Though the LLC could just fund
another business idea of his that he is allowed to funnel profits from.

In short, his 1% of all that money is basically a billion dollars, right. or
$450,000 million at his current valuation. But lets just call it a billion cuz
presumably it will be that one day in the not too distant future. CONCLUSION:
he has designated $1 Billion to lavish living and $99 Billion to progress--and
in doing so hoodwinked us all into thinking in some way it won't be used for
his grand vision of progress, but rather the non-profit world's vision for it.

I personally think Zuck's a sharp guy (when it comes to executing various
mechanics)--I much rather know the money will be put towards executing his
vision. I don't know why he felt the need to manipulate us all (he's clearly
not so smart in social/emotional things).

